

COVR Photo* – An iPhone Case with a Built In Prism Lens - chair6
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1317724211/covr-photo-an-iphone-case-with-a-built-in-prism-le

======
zimpenfish
I'd be interested if the Prism part folded flat when slide away from the lens
but it looks from the photos that it's a permanent sticky-out bit which is
going to be hellish in a pocket or bag.

~~~
chair6
Yeah, that's the main question I have too. According to several PoC users it's
no worse than having a small ring of keys in your pocket? Interesting concept
though, and a good example of a non-tech "industry insider" (designer of this
is used to be photo-journalist) using his connections to develop / market a
product.

~~~
zimpenfish
I don't even carry keys in my pocket though because they're too annoying and
bulky. I'd also be concerned about breaking it off or filling it with pocket
fluff.

Definitely a cool idea though - and some cool rewards.

